# Catamaran Corp. (CCT.TO)



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

My newest idea is to try and buy up tsx60 stocks at their 52 week lows.
I added Penn West and did well.
My next stock is Catamaran. 
Their balance sheet looks good. Lots of acquisitions lately but looks like they got them on a good deal.
They dont pay a regular dividend.

Their earnings are increasing but their P/B is at 40+.

Are they ready for the next leg up or did they bite off more than they can chew?
This one seems to really be sitting on the fence.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I've started picking up shares as well


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

PatInTheHat said:


> I've started picking up shares as well


Shazbot! 
Congrats to you but i hesitated and now its getting too rich for me.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like your plan daddybigbucks although mine is a twist, only buy dividend payers, in ETFs like VCE, XIU, ZDV and near 52-week lows.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

You can disregard this if you don't care about technical analysis, but generally ... from what I've studied ... a stock such as CCT that has had a powerful multi-year rally, but now lingers below its 200 day moving average, is generally in a dangerous zone and at risk of putting in an ultimate topping pattern.

I strongly suggest you watch in the coming 6 months to 1 year to see if CCT actually reaches new highs. You want to see new highs made; if not, fund managers and momentum-chasers will grow tired of CCT and start dumping it.


----------

